# Gettin a 29_gallon



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

im gettin this 29 gal and i was just looking for some ideas, maybe some new fish, anyone got any ideas, everythings welcome, its pretty tall, gonna look good, just lookin for some suggestions, thanx


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what kinda fish? community or aggressive?

this should probably go in one of the fish forums, instead of the reptile section.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> what kinda fish? community or aggressive?
> 
> this should probably go in one of the fish forums, instead of the reptile section.


haha ya sry bout that i forgot, this is were i spend all my time so i never go anywere else, ok i'll post over there, i guess this suckers closed,

oh yea and by the way im looking for agrresive, i was thinking maybe oscar??? what do u think


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no way...oscars get huge...way too big for a 29g. i wouldnt keep 1 single oscar in any less than a 40 breeder. not even a 55. they should really have a 18" wide tank. you could do a serrasalmus piranha...like an irritan, spilo, sanchezi....etc...some of the smaller ones. or you could get away with a jewel cichlid (super aggressive, especially when mating)...convicts would work. most of the smaller cichlids would be fine, way more aggressive than piranha, but no teeth. hehe.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

ok i put it in non_pirhana genearal discussion if you wanna hit it


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

Wolf fish are pretty sweet, check them out. they would be okay in a 29 gallon too.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

some wolf fish can get over 1.5 feet^^


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

redbelly, why do you think a 1.5 foot fish would be fine in a 29??? lol just wonderin


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

WTF? are you guys nuts, absolutly no oscars/wolf fish for a tank this small! but if you want my opinion id get a wimple piranha or a school of exodons.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

i didnt know wolf fish got like 1.5 feet ...i thought they only got around like 8 inches


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

make it a community tank it will be coo l if u get the right fish


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Get 2 8" rainbow snakeheads. Should be fine in a 29 gal.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

some smaller tang cichlids or a few malawi's would be cool i always liked the calvus from tanganyika they are cool and dont get very big i think mabey six inches max some of th e psuedo species from malawi stay small and they are aggresive too


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Get a snakeheads carzyest fish in the world







.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, snakeheads get way too big, and are uber illegal in the states. even the dwarfs are considered too small by in large, for a 29. there's one SH that only gets like 6-8" i think, but its rare, and uber expensive. redlines get to about 3 feet and eat 100 dollars worth of food a week. heh. they need several hundred gallons. so stop recommending SH.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Raibow wolf mine is mental.


----------



## S.Altuveiss (May 21, 2005)

there are smaller wolffish species that stay at a rather small size..


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

29 gallons is pretty small, mabey some nice african cichlids


----------

